# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  آشنایی با رشته مهندسی دریا

## Mahsa.Nzr

مهندسی دریا

هدف و ماهیت

سال 1807 وقتی نخستین كشتی بخار آمریكا بدون بادبان و پارو در جهت مخالف باد و جریان آب از رودخانه هودسون بالا رفت ، كلیه ملوانان و دریانوردان كه برای تماشای این چیز عجیب به ساحل رودخانه آمده بودند دانستند كه آنچه در برابر دیدگانشان در حال حركت است بزودی جهان آنها را دگرگون خواهد كرد.

آنها دانستند كه دیگر ساخت و تعمیر یك كشتی یك فن نیست بلكه یك علم است و هدایت و حفظ چنین كشتی ای نیازمند اطلاعات علمی دقیق و بسیاری می باشد. و اكنون كه نزدیك به دو قرن از آن زمان می گذرد ما با ناوهایی روبرو هستیم كه گاه نزدیك به 340 متر طول و 80 متر عرض دارند.

شهرهای شناوری كه بدون شك ساخت ، هدایت و مدیریت آنها دانش بسیاری می طلبد . دانشی كه نمی توان به تجربه و با گذر ایام فرا گرفت. بلكه نیاز به تحصیلات كلاسیك و دانشگاهی دارد. نیازی كه منجر به تولد رشته مهندسی دریا شده است.

رشته مهندسی دریا در كشور ما نیز با این كه نوپاست دارای اهمیتو جایگاه ویژه ای است چرا كه كشور ما در حدود 2600 متر مرز آبی دارد كه 2000كیلومتر آن در جنوب كشور و به آبهای آزاد دنیا متصل است . اهمیت این مرز آبی زمانیمشخص می شود كه بدانیم از بین راه های حمل ونقل زمینی ، هوایی ، دریایی ، حمل ونقلدریایی مقرون به صرفه است و به همین دلیل 90 درصد صادرات غیر نفتی و تقریباً تمامصادرات نفتی كشور به وسیله كشتی ها صورت می گیرد.

همچنین توسعه ناوگان دریایی علاوهبر حمل و نقل كالاهای مورد نیاز كشور ، عامل حضور كشور ما در بازار حمل و نقل بینالمللی و كسب درآمدهای ارزی بیشتری می گردد. و بالاخره احیاء و توسعه صنایع دریاییمی تواند موجب رشد و بهره وری بیشتر تعدادی از صنایع كشور گردد كه از آن جملهمی توان به صنایع نجاری، رنگ سازی(برای تهیه رنگ كشتی)، فولاد(برای تهیه ورقه هایفولادی كشتی و همچنین ساخت شناورها) و بالاخره انواع و اقسام الكتروپمپ ها و جرثقیل ها كه در مراحل مختلف ساخت كشتی مورد استفاده قرار می گیرند، اشاره كرد.

توانایی*های مورد نیاز و قابل توصیه

دانشجویان مهندسی دریا در هرسه گرایش باید در دروس ریاضی وفیزیك قوی بوده و به زبان انگلیسی مسلط باشند. چون بیشتر منابع درسی این رشته بهزبان انگلیسی است. همچنین مهندسان كشتی و دریانوردی كه به سفرهای دریایی خارج ازكشور می*روند باید به زبان بین*المللی مسلط باشند.

دانشجویان مهندسی كشتی و دریانوردی باید از سلامت كافی برخوردارباشند و برای همین قبل از پذیرش نهایی در رشته*های فوق از آنها آزمایشات پزشكی كاملبه عمل می*آید كه در این میان سلامت دانشجویان دریانوردی بطور دقیق سنجیده می*شودچون این دسته از دانشجویان نباید ناتوانی*هایی نظیر كوررنگی نیز داشته باشند.

كار در دل گستره آبی دریاها و اقیانوس*ها با همه لطف و جاذبه*اشدارای دشواریهایی نیز هست. برای مثال یك مهندس كشتی یا دریانوردی به دلیل سفرهایدریایی، گاه ماهها در كنار خانواده*اش نیست.

همچنین یك مهندس كشتی*سازی نیز باید شرایط خود را برای گذراندندر محیط*های ساحلی تطبیق بدهد. چون با این كه بسیاری از شركت*های مهندسی مشاوردریایی در زمینه طراحی كشتی، بنادر یا تجهیزات دریایی در مركز شهرها فعالیتمی*كنند، اما به هر حال كارخانجات كشتی*سازی عمدتا در سواحل ساخته می*شوند. به همیندلیل یك مهندس دریا باید علاقه*مند به كار در محیطهای دریایی و ساحلی باشد و درواقع عشق و علاقه در این رشته حرف اول را می*زند.

معرفی گرایش*های مقطع کارشناسی

این رشته دارای 3 گرایش مهندسی كشتی، كشتی*سازی و دریانوردی است. با ذكر این نكته كه در این رشته تنها در رشته مهندسی كشتی*سازی دانشگاه خلیج*فارس بوشهر، دانشجوی دختر پذیرفته می*شود.

مهندسی كشتی

در این دوره علوم و فنون مربوط به اداره فنی امور كشتی*ها آموزش داده می*شود و هدف تربیت افراد متخصص در حد كارشناس برای امور فوق است. آموزش این دوره به صورت دروس نظری- عملی- كارآموزی بعلاوه كارورزی در روی كشتی است. فارغ*التحصیلان این دوره به عنوان كارشناس، آمادگی و صلاحیت هدایت فنی كشتیها و اداره امور مربوط به تعمیر ، نگهداری آنها و همچنین آمادگی تقبل مسؤولیتها و مشاغل فنی مربوط به صنایع دریایی در كارخانجات كشتی*سازی و سازمانهای وابسته را خواهند داشت.

با پیشرفت صنایع دریایی كشور و اولویتی كه دولت برای توسعه حمل و نقل دریایی در ایران قائل شده است و با توجه به گسترش ناوگان بازرگانی كشور و طرح ایرانی كردن پرسنل دریایی اهمیت این رشته روشن می*شود. علاقه*مندان این رشته باید از سلامتی جسم برخوردار و مایل به كار و مسافرت در دریاها باشند.

مهندسان كشتی به عنوان مدیر فنی كشتی مسوول تعمیر، نگهداری و راه*اندازی موتور كشتی هستند و به همین دلیل دانشجویان این رشته پس از آن كه آموزش*های تئوری را در مدت سه سال و نیم طی كردند، یك دوره كارآموزی 6 ماهه را بر روی كشتی*های اقیانوس*پیما در خارج از كشور در آبهای استرالیا، بنادر اروپا ، آسیای جنوب شرقی، سنگاپور، چین و كره می*گذرانند.

كشتی*سازی

كشور ما یكی از بزرگترین خریداران كشتی در دنیا است و ما هر سال صدها میلیون دلار كشتی می*خریم كه این كشتی*ها شامل كشتی*های عظیم 500 هزار تنی كه حمل و نقل نفت را انجام می*دهند و كشتی*های كوچكتری كه كار حمل* و نقل كالا را به كشورهای دیگر بر عهده دارند، می*گردد. علاوه بر خرید كشتی بحث تعمیرات كشتی نیز هست. در شرایط امروز تعدادی از كشتی*هایی كه متعلق به ناوگان جمهوری اسلامی است در كشورهای خارجی تعمیر می*شود.

از همین*جا می*توان به اهمیت گرایش مهندسی كشتی*سازی پی برد. رشته*ای كه به تربیت نیروهای متخصص مورد نیاز سازمانهای دریایی به خصوص كارخانجات كشتی*سازی می*پردازد. در واقع مهندس كشتی*ساز، كشتی می*سازد اما دریانوردی نمی*كند و دانشجوی این رشته پس از گذراندن آموزشهای تئوری ، كارآموزی خود را در كارخانجات كشتی*سازی داخلی می*گذراند.

به عبارت دیگر هدف این گرایش تامین كارشناسان و طراحان صنایع دریایی كشور و تامین نیروی انسانی متخصص مورد نیاز سازمانهای دریایی و بالاخص كارخانجات كشتی*سازی و صنایع وابسته دریایی، تعمیر كشتی و كشتیرانی*ها است. ادامه تحصیل در این رشته در سطوح بالاتر از كارشناسی به عنوان كارشناسی ارشد سازه كشتی آرشیتكت كشتی در داخل كشور موجود است و نیاز به ایجاد مقاطع كارشناسی ارشد دیگر و دكتری در داخل كشور مورد تایید قرار گرفته است.

این مجموعه می*تواند با بكار بردن علوم مهندسی و تكنولوژی مربوط، طرح، محاسبه ، ساخت و اجراء سیستم*هایی كه اساس كار آنها سكون و حركت در سیالات بالاخص در آب است كارآیی لازم را به دانشجویان بدهد و آنان را آماده سازد تا در صنایع وابسته به ساخت سازه*های دریایی به طور اعم و صنایع كشتی*سازی به طور اخص فعالیتهای مربوط به طراحی و محاسبه اجزاء و سیستمها و یا مسؤولیت مهندسی را عهده*دار شوند.

فارغ*التحصیلان این رشته می*توانند در سازمانها و ارگانهای مختلف مشاغلی از قبیل مهندسی ، طراحی و تولید به منظور پیاده*كردن و اجرای طرحهای ساختمانی شناورها و سازه*های دریایی، مشاركت در امور تحقیقاتی در زمینه*های فوق*الذكر و غیره را عهده*دار شوند. داوطلبان این دوره باید از دانش ریاضی، فیزیك،* مكانیك و تا حدی شیمی آلی و معدنی برخوردار باشند. دروس این دوره شامل دروس عمومی، پایه و تخصصی است و دروس عملی و كارآموزی را نیز شامل می*شود.

مهندسی كشتی*سازی در واقع یكی از زیرشاخه*های مكانیك است و شاید به همین دلیل دانشگاه صنعتی شریف این رشته را به عنوان مهندسی مكانیك گرایش دریا ارائه می*دهد. البته باید توجه داشت كه در دانشگاه صنعتی امیركبیر كه رشته مهندسی كشتی*سازی به عنوان یك رشته مجزا مطرح است، درسها تخصصی*تر ارائه می*شود. برای مثال اگر دانشجویان رشته مكانیك گرایش دریا ارتعاشات را بطور عام در رشته مكانیك می*خوانند، دانشجویان مهندسی كشتی*سازی ارتعاشات در كشتی را مطالعه می*كنند.

مسؤولیت طراحی، ساخت و نظارت بر ساخت كشتی و تعمیرات آن بر عهده مهندس كشتی*سازی است.

دو رشته مهندسی كشتی سازی و مهندسی مکانیک گرایش دریا تفاوت چندانی با یكدیگر ندارند و در واقع واحدهای هر دو رشته یكی است، فقط دانشجویان مهندسی كشتی*سازی بطور تخصصی*تر به مطالعه این رشته می*پردازند.

دریانوردی

هدایت و رهبری كشتی و مدیریت نیروی انسانی شاغل بر روی كشتی وظیفه یك مهندس دریانوردی است. به زبان دیگر مهندس دریانوردی مسؤولیت راه*اندازی كشتی و هدایت آن را بر عهده دارد. به همین دلیل اساتید رشته مهندسی دریا معتقدند كه این رشته را نباید یكی از گرایش*های مهندسی دریا به شمار آورد چرا كه یك مهندس دریا به عنوان كاپیتان كشتی مسؤولیت راهبری و مدیریت كشتی را بر عهده دارد و حرفه*اش یك كار فنی یا مهندسی نیست.

دروس دانشجویان گرایش كشتی*سازی در سه زمینه برق، مكانیك و عمران می*باشد. واحدهای دانشجویان مهندسی كشتی نیز شامل مكانیك و برق می*شود چون آنها باید در مورد موتور كشتی اطلاعات دقیقی به دست بیاورند اما دانشجویان دریانوردی با این كه تا حدودی مسایل فنی را می*خوانند ولی مقدار قابل توجهی از درسهایشان ارتباطی با مسایل فنی ندارد. برای مثال مطالعه آب و هوا، جغرافیا و چگونگی یافتن مسیرها از جمله درسهای این گرایش است كه ارتباطی با دروس رشته*های مهندسی ندارد.

در این دوره علوم و فنون مربوط به هدایت و اداره امور كشتیها آموزش داده می*شود و هدف تربیت افراد در حد كارشناسی دریانوردی است طول متوسط این دوره 4 سال است و آموزش این دوره به صورت دروس عملی ، نظری ، كارورزی روی كشتی در دریاست كه ابتدا در دانشگاه سپس روی كشتی و ترم* آخر مجددا در دانشكده صورت می*گیرد. فارغ*التحصیلان این دوره به عنوان كارشناس آمادگی و صلاحیت هدایت كشتی*ها و اداره امور مربوط به شركتهای كشتیرانی را دارا هستند. علاقه*مندان این رشته باید از سلامتی كامل برخوردار بوده و ناتوانایی*هایی نظیر كوررنگی كه مانع انجام وظیفه می*شود، نداشته باشند و نیز مایل به كار و مسافرت در دریاها باشند و این رشته بیشتر برای بورسیه*های ارگانهای دریایی كشور مناسب است.

وضعیت ادامه تحصیل در مقاطع بالاتر
این رشته در مقطع كارشناسی ارشد در گرایشهای سازه*كشتی و هیدرومكانیك كشتی ارائه می*گردد.

رشته*های مشابه و نزدیك به این رشته
این رشته در گذشته، شاخه و گرایشی از مهندسی مكانیك بوده است. لذا بسیاری از واحدهای این رشته با مهندسی مكانیك یكسان هستند.

آینده*شغلی و بازار كار

هر كشتی تجاری نیاز به 5 مهندس كشتی* تحت عنوان مهندس 1 ، مهندس 2 الی مهندس 5 دارد. حال اگر تعداد كشتی*های تجاری موجود در كشور را حدود 100 كشتی تخمین بزنیم، می*بینیم كه حداقل به 500 فارغ*التحصیل مهندسی كشتی نیازمندیم. كه این افراد در بدو استخدام از مهندسی 5 شروع كرده و به مرور به مهندسی 1 می*رسند. از همین*جا روشن می*شود كه كشور ما نیاز بسیاری به فارغ*التحصیلان این رشته دارد. از نظر وضعیت درآمد نیز چون مهندسان كشتی مقداری از حقوق خود را به ارز دریافت می*كنند، نسبت به مهندسان دیگر درآمد بهتری دارند.

فارغ*التحصیلان رشته مهندسی كشتی*سازی می*توانند در ارگانهایی كه به ساخت سكوها و یا اسكله*ها می*پردازند، مشغول به كار شوند . همچنین فارغ*التحصیلان می*توانند در كارخانه*های خصوصی و یا دولتی كه كشتی*های كوچك و قایق*های موتوری را می*سازند و بخصوص در زمینه تعمیر كشتی فعال هستند، مشغول به كار گردند و البته اگر دانشجویان در دوره فوق*لیسانس این رشته كه در دو گرایش سازه كشتی و معماری كشتی ارائه می*گردد، پذیرفته شده و ادامه تحصیل دهند، فرصت*های شغلی بیشتر و بهتری خواهند داشت.

هدف از گرایش مهندسی دریانوردی نیز همچون گرایش مهندسی كشتی*، گسترش ناوگان بازرگانی كشور و ایرانی كردن پرسنل دریایی می*باشد و به همین دلیل تعدادی از دانشجویان این گرایش بورسیه ارگانهای دریایی كشور هستند و پس از آنكه 18 ماه بر روی آبهای خارج از كشور دوره كارآموزی خود را گذراندند، در ناوگان ارگان بورس دهنده مثل كشتیرانی جمهوری اسلامی ایران و شركت ملی نفت*كش مشغول به كار می*شوند.

وضعیت نیاز كشور به این رشته در حال حاضر

در حال حاضر یكی از كارخانه های فعال در عرصه كشتی*سازی كارخانه صدرا در بوشهر می باشد كه می تواند محلی برای جذب فارغ*التحصیلان این رشته *باشد.

البته كارخانه كشتی*سازی صدرا تنها كارخانه كشتی*سازی ایران نیست. بلكه كارخانه نكا در شمال و اروندان در خلیج*فارس نیز از دیگر كارخانه*های مهم كشتی*سازی ایران هستند كه فارغ*التحصیلان این رشته می*توانند به عنوان مهندس تولید كه وظیفه اجرای طرح*های ساختمانی كشتی*ها را بر عهده دارد، جذب این كارخانه*ها بشوند.

مهندس كشتی*ساز می*تواند در سازمان بنادر و كشتیرانی وظیفه ساخت سكوهای شناور را بر عهده گرفته و یا به عنوان مهندس ناظر بر حسن اجرای طرحهای اجرایی نظارت بكند و بالاخره در صنایع دریایی به كارهای تحقیقاتی بپردازد. چرا كه در این رشته عرصه فعالیت*های تحقیقاتی بسیار گسترده می*باشد.

دروس علوم پایه در مقطع كارشناسی:

دروس علوم پایه رشته مهندسی كشتی دروس علوم پایه مهندسی كشتی سازی
ریاضی 1و2 ریاضی 1و2
معادلات دیفرانسیل معادلات دیفرانسیل
مبانی كامپیوتر مبانی كامپیوتر
فیزیك مكانیك فیزیك 1
فیزیك 2 فیزیك موج 2
شیمی و خواص مواد شیمی عمومی
محاسبات عددی محاسبات عددی


دروس تخصصی در مقطع كارشناسی:

دروس تخصصی رشته مهندسی كشتی دروس تخصصی مهندسی كشتی سازی
شناخت كشتی تكنولوژی كشتی
الكترونیك ارتباطات تحلیل سازه ها
آرشیتكت كشتی 1و2 آرشیتكت كشتی(استاتیك)
كمك های اولیه آرشیتكت كشتی(مكانیك)
دریانوردی و ملوانی ماشین های محركه
ماشین دریایی 1و2و3 مهندسی دریا 1
صافی های فرعی -
سیستم انتقال قدرت

دروس اصلی در مقطع كارشناسی:

دروس اصلی رشته مهندسی كشتی دروس اصلی مهندسی كشتی سازی
مبانی مهندسی برق مبانی مهندسی برق
رسم فنی 1و2 رسم فنی
استاتیك استاتیك
دینامیك دینامیك
مقاومت مصالح 1 مقاومت مصالح 1 و 2
ترمو دینامیك 1و2 ترمودینامیك 1و2
مكانیك سیالات 1و2 مكانیك سیالات 1و2
طراحی اجزاء و ماشین 1 انتقال حرارت
انتقال حرارت كنترل اتوماتیك
كنترل اتوماتیك علم مواد و شناخت آن
- ریاضیات مهندسی

دروس انتخابی برای رشته مهندسی كشتی سازی:

ساخت كشتی آرشیتكت كشتی(دینامیك2)
مبانی مهندسی برق 2 زبان تخصصی
ساختمان كشتی تكنولوژی جوشكاری
طراحی كشتی برنامه ریزی دریایی
اقتصاد دریایی ارتعاشات
نقشه كشی كشتی تاسیسات كشتی
خوردگی در محیط های دریایی طراحی اجزاء ماشین 2
تئوری امواج و حركت كشتی در دریا اتوماسیون در كشتی ها
طراحی به كمك كامپیوتر -


آزمایشگاه ها و كارگاه ها در مقطع كارشناسی:

رشته مهندسی كشتی رشته مهندسی كشتی سازی
آزمایشگاه فیزیك 1و2 آزمایشگاه فیزیك 1و2
آزمایشگاه مبانی مهندسی برق 1 آزمایشگاه مبانی مهندسی برق
آزمایشگاه انتقال حرارت آزمایشگاه انتقال حرارت
كارگاه برق آزمایشگاه مكانیك سیالات
تكنولوژی كارگاهی كارگاه 1 (جوشكاری)
كارگاه تاسیسات عمومی كارگاه 2(ریخته گری)
كارگاه توربین دیگ بخار كارگاه 3(موتور)
كارگاه موتورهای دیزل آزمایشگاه مقاومت مصالح
كارگاه تجهیزات دریایی -


كارآموزی و پروژه برای هر دو گرایش:

كارآموزی 1و2
پروژه

----------

